# solid works وتصميم الاسطمبات



## bebo82 (27 أبريل 2008)

هل برنامج سولدر ان يصمم اسطمبات 

يعني لو انا رسمت له جزء ممكن يصنع لي اسطمبه للجزء 
ارجو الرد 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


bebo82


----------



## عز الاسلام (29 أبريل 2008)

نعم يمكنه ذلك


----------



## bebo82 (29 أبريل 2008)

عز الاسلام قال:


> نعم يمكنه ذلك



ممكن تشرح لنا الطريقه وياريت تكون مدعومه بالصور 

والف شكراااااااااااا لك مقدمااا 

bebo82


----------



## عادل زكى100 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## eng_thrwat (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا موافق


----------



## محمود1307 (16 يناير 2011)

نعم أخى الكريم 
SolidWorks به موديول خاص بالاسطمبات Mold


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 يناير 2011)

اسطمبات
mold
ولا
die
تفرق لو مولد يبقى السوليدوركس يعملك الكور والكافيتي بس لو عاوز تكمل تحتاج برنامج اد-ان
اما لو داي تقدر تعمل جزء الشيت ميتال لحد الإفراد وبعدين برده تحتاج برنامج أد-ان


----------

